# Field Archery Shoot Elmira and District Rod and Gun Club



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Elmira and District Rod and Gun club will be hosting a Field Archery shoot. 

We built 14 new archery butts and set up a field course last spring/summer. 

Registration after 8:00 am. 

Start time 10:00 am

$15.00 entrance fee

Lunch on site

For those of you who aren't sure what field archery is... It is not shooting in a field. It was the precursor to 3-D. The target butts are in the bush like a 3-d course. They have round black and white circular paper targets on them. There are 14 butts and you shoot 4 arrows at each target. The distances are from 20 feet to 80 yards and they are all marked, so you don't have to judge yardage. You shoot 14 targets in the morning then again in the afternoon. It takes about as long as a 3-D shoot but you shoot 112 arrows total. 

If your'e unsure about shooting out to 80... don't worry, there are only 2 arrows at 80 and 2 at 70... the rest are 65 and shorter. 

If you have any questions please PM me and I will try to answer ASAP.

Chris Priester


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

You might want to tell people what day it's on. Just sayin'.


----------



## bowster1965 (Jul 14, 2011)

The date is Sunday June 2nd......


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll give it a try.....see you there !
Glen


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Field archery is great fun and tells you way more about your shooting than 3D does. Lucky I suck at both 
See you all there.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Looking forward to this one!!
It is our first field shoot ever and should be a hoot!
Hope to see everyone there.

Shawn


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Does anyone know a good spot to eat after?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Excellent little buffet place close by. We can hook you up at the shot.
Called Cross Roads family restaurant


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

We will be there for sure, with the little one in tow :smile:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Choice between yet another FITA round at Caledon, or drive just a few minutes more for a brand new field course, good friends and great eats afterwards. Hmmm....

I just un-registered for Caledon.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

I will be there. Looking forward.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sure glad someone caught that I didn't put the date on this post... Sleep deprivation from turkey hunting is taking it's toll!

There will be lunch available. 

Just a heads up, there will be a bench-rest rifle shoot at Elmira on the same day. Not to worry, we will all be safe, but there will be gunshots happening while we are shooting. I just don't want anyone surprised by the fact gunshots will be happening at the same time. 

It will be good to see everyone there. 

If you have any questions, just ask and we will answer them ASAP.

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you to Shawn, Dave, Kristina, Blair, and Tom. We have everything laid out and ready for Sunday June 02 (made sure I put it in this post  ). Enough with the rain already. Course is in good shape. No standing water on the trails, but definitely a little soft. I walked it in running shoes last night without much problem. But I'd still plan on something more water resistant than shoes. Hope the weather plays along. 

Any questions just PM me or better yet, Text or call me 519-635-2117.

Chris Priester


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

yessir! 
Course is good to go!
I would recommend some comfy bots of some sort just in case.
A little squishy in a couple of spots but overall good.
Can't wait to get there tomorrow.
Cheers, Shawn


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

I will be there. Sounds like fun. I will be by myself and would like some folks to shoot with. CHEERS! Driving down from Meaford.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Coolio! We will hook you up!


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

shakyshot said:


> Coolio! We will hook you up!


May not be cool. I have only shot a couple times at eighty yards because our club has nothing over 50. But am lined up for eighty. Had to shoot across the parking lot to do eighty. LOL


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

No worries.
It's all in good fun.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Which federations rules are you using for bow classes etc?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

OAA rules


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shakyshot said:


> OAA rules


Oh, got no clue what class I will get put in then, but then I'm used to that


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Bigjono said:


> Oh, got no clue what class I will get put in then, but then I'm used to that


Either atlatl or crossbow.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Stash said:


> Either atlatl or crossbow.


Lol


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Norm E. still run archery this year?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Norm is the archery director at the club, but there are a few of us running the field shoot. He will be there, but will be learning like a lot of the new shooters.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

araz2114 said:


> Norm is the archery director at the club, but there are a few of us running the field shoot. He will be there, but will be learning like a lot of the new shooters.


Cool. Norm is my cousin.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Good shoot guys, thank you. Next time order some sun though please


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Really enjoyed ! Thanks Guys !
Glen


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you to everyone that came out to shoot and support Elmira and District Rod and Gun club's inaugural Field Archery shoot. We had 28 shooters come out to brave the elements. The weather was "challenging" to say the least. Wind, down-pouring rain, dropping temperatures and the odd sunny break were all part of the mix. We had several "Field Newbies" shoot today. I overheard one of them say he really enjoyed shooting, and the extra arrows compared to 3D was fun. Overall we were happy that 28 people chose to spend a chilly Sunday with us. 

Thank you again,

Chris Priester


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Fun day indeed as one of the "Field Newbies". One hundred and fourteen arrows is a ton of constant shooting. Definitely the most arrows I have ever shot in one day by a long shot. Doing what we love, good friends, good food, friendly club. It doesn't get any better than that. I have to start going to more events to get control of nerves of being scored. My first event in rainy weather. Won't let weather stop me ever again. Less than perfect weather conditions can only help in making one a better shooter. Thanks to all that put it on for a very fun day.


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome day of shooting and way too many laughs. I have learned that this year I am definitely not a fair weather shooter. Down pours, snow flying in sideways, 60km wind gusts was the first shoot. Yesterday was downpours, dropping temps, loud boom booms in the background and the odd ray of sunshine, and I shot my personal best :banana:

Kudos to the group at Elmira that put in all the hard work and effort into running the shoot and building the Field course. It was an absolute blast!!!!!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Glad all had fun! There was a couple personal bests out there yesterday. Mine included!! Rain and bad weather aside it was great fun had by all. Looking forward to the GML at Caledon in a couple of weeks. Thatnks for all the possative feedback everyone! We busted our butts after a couple bad storms the past 2 weeks to get everything back in order. All in all it was a good day! Cheers till next time. Shawn


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks to Elmira, especially you Chris, for bringing me out of retirement. Had a great time. Next time we should strike up a deal with the bench rest shooters. They can shoot my bow, if I can shoot their rifle. That was cool to see 1/2" - 5 shot groups at 200 meters. Speaking for us full figured people, Crossroads certainly lived up to the expectation. Timmer


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys!!
Was a great day!! Soggy, but great!


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Had fun at the field shoot. Seen Archers Mark on a Ipod there for a Sureloc sight. I bought my exwifes Iphone4 in new condition for $200. just to run the program. hehehe Hope she don't plant a bomb in it. It will just be used to run the program as I have my Samsung Galixy


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Glad you liked it Wheelie. That app is awesome. If you put good data into it it will give you great sight marks. I also bought the scoring app because I use it when we practice at Elmira. 

I know we will see you again,

Chris


----------

